# Abraham Hellenbroek



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 18, 2006)

Abraham Hellenbroek, Dutch Reformed minister (December 3, 1658 - December 14, 1731), was a beloved spiritual leader and contributor to the _Nadere Reformatie_. 

He is best known for his catechism book, first published 300 years ago (1706), _A Specimen of Divine Truths_. It is a book very much worth reading.


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_[/i]. It is a book very much worth reading.



Hellenbroek actually wrote so many great books like : kruistriomph (truimph of the cross) 4 volume commentary on Isaiah, 2 volume commentary on song of songs and 2 volume keurstoffen (sermons).
But al those works were written in old dutch, which is even hard for me to read. I hath his works before, but sold them.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 12, 2006)

Hellenbroek's _A Specimen of Divine Truths_ is available here. 

Nicholas Greendyk's _An Explanation of Rev. Hellenbroek's Catechism "A Specimen of Divine Truth"_, 2 Vols is available here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 5, 2006)

_A Specimen of Divine Truths_ is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 13, 2006)




----------

